

New design of oDesk, and new name 'Upwork' - overallduka

I was starting my career of oDesk about one month ago, the site looks perfect. Today they change the name to &#x27;Upwork&#x27; and the theme color. I do not like..i would like to hear your opinions about the change, and if there are some better alternatives to &#x27;Upwork&#x27;...besides freelancer.com and elance.com.
======
kelonye
Motivated me to come up with this quick fix
[https://github.com/kelonye/upwork-fix](https://github.com/kelonye/upwork-fix)

